# 2007 changes/updates



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Quick '07 350z questions... Mike, you might have some good insight.

I can't get much info out of my dealership, they seem clueless, and have not found much info myself. The situation is that I went to buy an '06 but the only Enthusiast model in the state in the color I wanted was going to have to be shipped... anyway long story short, the timing was wrong. So I want to hold off and get the '07. I have searched and cant find any major changes, or even small ones... Can anyone shed some light on this?

Any thoughts regarding the trim levels base/enth/etc...

Thanks guys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

as far as I can tell we haven't seen anything yet. For all we know, 2008 will be a redesign going back to a lighter, more powerful setup instead of the current piggly packages, and i don't think the new redesign will offer the fancy leather touring crap.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

06 was the big change to the model so there are no plans that I've heard that the 07 will be drasticly changed. Now the G35 on the other had is the one getting the big overhaul for 07!! Sleek, sharp lines and a convertible option too.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Now if there was just one option I would add if I was a Nissan executive, it would be a targa top like the Supra's and Vette's. I think that would go great with the lines.


----------

